# Jeep Towing Advice



## TortugaBob (Mar 15, 2014)

Really wanting a Jeep Unlimited, Sport, but wonder about towing capacity? Have about 3500-4# boat/trailer. Jeep site says new ones good for 3500#. I know it will be fine for pulling out at dock and short distance home, but what about rare long trips? Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My mercury mariner hybrid has a 1000# towing capacity. My boat motor and trailer all rigged and ready weighs 2800#. Pulls it great from Clear Lake to Rockport or Clear Lake to Lake LBJ. Hope that helps. Might want to post in the truck and trailer forum for better response.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Jeeps are cool. I have a 2014 unlimited and have pulled many small trailers up to 2000# but I would not go very long distance with it. I really feel the weight and the Jeep brakes don't like the additional weight. Mine gets bad fuel economy empty so I can't imagine what a trailer would do to it. Average driving I get about 16 mpg just the jeep. My jeep is not a daily driver so it is not a problem but you might consider that too when making your decision.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

As with any Jeep towing the phrase to remember is Slow and Steady. It will be fine towing your boat!!!!!! Just remember braking will be less responsive with the push of the trailer weight. Now transmission is another issue, if its automatic get extended warranty, they are small and have only about 1 1/2 gallons of fluid which gets hot quick towing. If standard transmission make sure you use low range on ramps pulling out and bring your rpm up in each gear on the highway to eliminate clutch problems. Fuel mileage will be 15 average not towing and 8 towing.


----------



## TortugaBob (Mar 15, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback guys. Understand the slow and steady Mule. This would only be 1 or 2X a year from SA to CC. My Chevy is tired and burns a whole tank for the haul, so fuel is not a concern, but moreso transmission and engine capability. Thanks.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

trans cooler for auto trans. the bigger the better


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

If you get a 2012 auto or newer it will have a factor transmission cooler. Tow package or not.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I tried towing my 22' SeaPro with my '99 Wrangler. Pulled fine but stopping was not the greatest. Worst part came when launching - nearly pulled the Jeep in with the boat and wife said never again.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

i pulled a 16' flatbed with 20 square bales on it, just to see.....no issues running 60 mph, but needed plenty of room to stop, and I'm sure any eradic steering moves will be exciting.

However, my Jeep is a 2006 Wrangler LJ with automatic and a little larger tires.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The axle ratio you get will make a big difference. Mine with 4.11 gears does fine with #3200 lbs behind it. The Superchips Flashpaq "Tow" tune and mid grade fuel make a big difference in towing power. If you get the factory tow package option, it comes with trailer antisway control added to the electronic stability control functionality.


----------

